# New 06 Chevy Impala SS Now with 5.3L V8



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Buddy of mine told me about this yesterday and I checked into it. It is true the V8 is back in the Impala SS. Now when I looked it up at, http://www.chevrolet.com/impala06/ it only spoke of what the Civilian SS would intale however I would assume a Police package on one of these babies could be pretty sweet 

Could the Crown Vic. finaly now have some competition? Could be a bit interesting to find out what will happen in the near future.

If the new 06 Impala rolls out of the factory with some nice options for a cruiser would any of you drive it?

I know I would despite it being a little smaller than a CV. The way I look at it with advancements in technology I see things like Laptops, Radios, Lightbars, Radar Guns, Etc. getting smaller so the little bit of space lost is not big a deal. Anyway Just my :2c:

Also on a side note, the new Monte Carlo SS will have the V8 8)


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

i ahvent checked the impalas out yet, but i will, but i think they are all gonna take a back seat to the new charger police models. not only are they bad ass looking, the hemi pushes out 340 hp stock, then add the police interceptor and criminals beware!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm driving an '06 Charger RT right now. There isn't much that this car couldn't catch. When it downshifts you really, really get thrown into your seat. The Charger is going to make an excellent cruiser... Maybe Ford will finally put a 300hp+ engine in their police car.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

Stupid Question .... 

Both the charger and the 06 impala have floor mounting shifting. Do they have the option for police to make a column shifter?? Considering the impala is smaller inside, and all the equip sits right where the floor shifter is. Sounds dumb but something i noticed. maybe someone can shed soem light.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

FghtNIrsh17";p="70580 said:


> Stupid Question ....
> 
> Both the charger and the 06 impala have floor mounting shifting. Do they have the option for police to make a column shifter?? Considering the impala is smaller inside, and all the equip sits right where the floor shifter is. Sounds dumb but something i noticed. maybe someone can shed soem light.


Not that stupid. Yes they do. In fact as of right now they have two options for it a standered size column shifter or smaller sized one for "cramped cruisers"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Chevy has yet to add the V8 to their Impala 9C1...the '06 has a 3.9L V6 with 240hp (which is larger than the 00-05 3.8L V6 with 200hp).

http://www.gmfleet.com/us/products/vehicle_showroom/vehicles/06ChevroletImpala-MarkedPatrol.html

(they have the wrong picture displayed though; it was redesigned for the 2006 model year...if you click on one of the PDFs it will show the right design).


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

frank";p="70590 said:


> Chevy has yet to add the V8 to their Impala 9C1...the '06 has a 3.9L V6 with 240hp (which is larger than the 00-05 3.8L V6 with 200hp).
> 
> http://www.gmfleet.com/us/products/vehicle_showroom/vehicles/06ChevroletImpala-MarkedPatrol.html
> 
> (they have the wrong picture displayed though; it was redesigned for the 2006 model year...if you click on one of the PDFs it will show the right design).


LOL you know what is very very sad? I looked up the "fleet" yesterday at 2:00 PM and they still had the 05 fleet up and not mention of the 06. I am very dissapointed. I was almost positive they would throw the V8 in the new cruisers. Sad that the new SS civilian Impala is faster than the new 9C1 cruiser... looks like GM likes to push fuel economy over speed.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Hey hey!!!!!!!!!!

Take it from a dude who drives a police impala...................THEY BE SMALL!!!!

anybody over 6 feet won't be happy! Front wheel drive DOG!
:evil:


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

I currently have a 2005 Impala now for my sleigh. It's a tight fit with the center console, and prisoner cage and I'm of average build (6", 178lbs). The performance isn't to par with other cruisers in my opinion either. 
I used to drive a 2003 Dodge Intrepid, and I thought it was perfect. The vehicle is stylish, roomy, and powerful. Another added bonus was that no one knew it was a police car. With it's Magnum V6 it had a faster acceleration and top speed then the Crown Vics.
I'm praying that we get a 2006 Dodge Charger next year when we replace our last Intrepid.
I could care less about the 2006 Impala. The vehicle looks smaller than the current models. I could care less for performance. You can throw whatever kind of engine you want in it and its not going to make up for comfort. I don't want to feel like I was sealed in a sardine can after an 8-12hr shift.


----------

